# I practice German by writing stories in German.



## xBlackWolfx

Basically what I'm asking is: How do you express the idea 'to practice by doing something'? The best I could come up with was:

Zum Deutsch üben/um Deutsch zu üben, ich schreibe Geschichten auf Deutsch. 

But I imagine there's a way to translate the sentence more literally?


----------



## herrkeinname

Ich arbeite an meinem Deutsch/Ich übe mein Deutsch, *indem*/*dadurch dass* ich Geschichten auf Deutsch schreibe.

Dein Satz könnte so aussehen. Die Bedeutung ist aber ein bisschen anders und weicht vom Originalsatz auf Englisch ab. "um... zu..." leitet einen Finalsatz ein, also gibst du das Ziel an, warum du diese Geschichten auf Deutsch schreibst.

Um Deutsch zu üben, schreibe ich Geschichten auf Deutsch.


----------



## toutey

I would think maybe the preposition _durch _would be good to use, since it has connotations of "by means of" when you use it with the passive voice, at least.  

"Deutsch praktiziere ich durch Geschichte schreiben."

I'll wait for someone to confirm if I'm anywhere near correct with this.


----------



## Henryk

More literally? I must disappoint you. 

* 	 I practice German by writing stories in German.  = Ich übe Deutsch, indem ich Geschichten darin schreibe.
*
"By" translates best as "indem", but isn't proceeded by a gerund as in English, but by a subordinate clause.


----------



## Henryk

herrkeinname said:


> Ich arbeite an meinem Deutsch/Ich übe mein Deutsch, *indem*/*dadurch dass* ich Geschichten auf Deutsch schreibe.
> 
> Dein Satz könnte so aussehen. Die Bedeutung ist aber ein bisschen anders und weicht vom Originalsatz auf Englisch ab. "um... zu..." leitet einen Finalsatz ein, also gibst du das Ziel an, warum du diese Geschichten auf Deutsch schreibst.
> 
> Um Deutsch zu üben, schreibe ich Geschichten auf Deutsch.


Du kannst nur "Deutsch" üben, nicht *"dein* Deutsch".


----------



## xBlackWolfx

Ich danke jeder. Doch ich verstehe nicht warum Henryk 'darin' benutzet. Herrkeinname hatte das nicht in seinem Satz.

Und Totey, ich glaube dass Ihrer Satz am besten ist, wenn es correkt sei. Ich glaube dass es ist.


----------



## Henryk

xBlackWolfx said:


> Ich danke jeder. Doch ich verstehe nicht warum Henryk 'darin' benutzet. Herrkeinname hatte das nicht in seinem Satz.
> 
> Und Totey, ich glaube dass Ihrer Satz am besten ist, wenn es correkt sei. Ich glaube dass es ist.


"Darin" bedeutet "in it", "in German". Ich wollte aus stilistischen Gründen ein zweites "Deutsch" vermeiden.



> "Deutsch praktiziere ich durch Geschichte schreiben."


This sentence doesn't work.


----------



## AGATHA2

xBlackWolfx said:


> Ich danke jeder. Doch ich verstehe nicht warum Henryk 'darin' benutzet. Herrkeinname hatte das nicht in seinem Satz.
> 
> Und Totey, ich glaube dass Ihrer Satz am besten ist, wenn es correkt sei. Ich glaube dass es ist.


 
Er ist fast korrekt, aber 
Geschichte = history
Geschichten= stories

Ich würde sagen: Ich übe Deutsch indem ich Geschichten schreibe

liebe Grüße


----------



## AGATHA2

xBlackWolfx said:


> Ich danke jeder. Doch ich verstehe nicht warum Henryk 'darin' benutzet. Herrkeinname hatte das nicht in seinem Satz.
> 
> Und Totey, ich glaube dass Ihrer Satz am besten ist, wenn es correkt sei. Ich glaube dass es ist.


 
das "darin" kommt von "sich in etwas üben". 
Ich übe mich im Schreiben --> ich übe mich darin 
Das ist aber ein ziemlich antiquierter Ausdruck


----------



## herrkeinname

AGATHA2 said:


> das "darin" kommt von "sich in etwas üben".
> Ich übe mich im Schreiben --> ich übe mich darin
> Das ist aber ein ziemlich antiquierter Ausdruck


In Henryks Satz hat dieses "darin" eine andere Bedeutung - es bezieht sich auf "Deutsch" und hat mit dem Verb "üben" eher wenig zu tun, oder?


----------



## AGATHA2

herrkeinname said:


> In Henryks Satz hat dieses "darin" eine andere Bedeutung - es bezieht sich auf "Deutsch" und hat mit dem Verb "üben" eher wenig zu tun, oder?


 
Ja, natürlich, das ist ein ganz anderes "darin". Sorry das hatte ich nicht gelesen


----------



## toutey

Henryk said:


> "Darin" bedeutet "in it", "in German". Ich wollte aus stilistischen Gründen ein zweites "Deutsch" vermeiden.



Ich denke,  _darin_ klingt für ihn seltsam, weil er hat sich daran gewöhnt, _auf_ zu benutzen, in einem solchen Kontext (zb. "auf [eine Sprache]").

Ich auch. Man kann "in [eine Sprache] schreiben" benutzen?


----------



## AGATHA2

Dazu fällt mir auch noch ein:

Ich übe Deutsch indem ich Geschichten schreibe
Zum Deutsch üben schreibe ich Geschichten = 
mein primäres Ziel ist es, Deutsch zu üben. Mein Werkzeug dafür ist es, Geschichten zu schreiben

Beim Geschichten schreiben, übe ich Deutsch = Ich schreibe Geschichten und der Nebeneffekt ist es, Deutsch zu üben


----------



## toutey

AGATHA2 said:


> Er ist fast korrekt, aber
> Geschichte = history
> Geschichten= stories
> 
> Ich würde sagen: Ich übe Deutsch indem ich Geschichten schreibe
> 
> liebe Grüße



Also, stimmt der folgender Satz?

"Deutsch praktiziere ich durch Geschicht*en *schreiben."

...oder sollte ich am besten Ihren Satz benutzen?


----------



## AGATHA2

toutey said:


> Ich denke, _darin_ klingt für ihn seltsam, weil er hat sich daran gewöhnt, _auf_ zu benutzen, in einem solchen Kontext (zb. "auf [eine Sprache]").
> 
> Ich auch. Man kann "in [eine Sprache] schreiben" benutzen?


 
Na ja, "ich schreibe in Deutsch" sagt man eigentlich nicht "auf Deutsch" kann man sagen


----------



## AGATHA2

toutey said:


> Also, stimmt der folgender Satz?
> 
> "Deutsch praktiziere ich durch Geschicht*en *schreiben."
> 
> ...oder sollte ich am besten Ihren Satz benutzen?


 
praktizieren ist leider kein Synonym von "to practice". "praktizieren" bedeutet "ausüben" zB: ein Arzt praktiziert

Aber "Ich übe Deutsch durch Geschichten schreiben" oder besser "Ich übe Deutsch durch das Schreiben von Geschichten" ist OK


----------



## herrkeinname

AGATHA2 said:


> "Ich übe Deutsch durch Geschichten schreiben" oder besser "Ich übe Deutsch durch das Schreiben von Geschichten" ist OK


Während ich mit dem zweiten Satz durchaus einverstanden bin, scheint mir der erste Vorschlag wegen der Schreibweise "durch Geschichten schreiben" falsch.


----------



## xBlackWolfx

AGATHA2 said:


> Dazu fällt mir auch noch ein:
> 
> Ich übe Deutsch indem ich Geschichten schreibe
> Zum Deutsch üben schreibe ich Geschichten =
> mein primäres Ziel ist es, Deutsch zu üben. Mein Werkzeug dafür ist es, Geschichten zu schreiben
> 
> Beim Geschichten schreiben, übe ich Deutsch = Ich schreibe Geschichten und der Nebeneffekt ist es, Deutsch zu üben


 
Ich habe nicht gern das Ersten Satz. Es ist mir...seltsam und ungeschickt. Ich höre: "I practice German inthat I write stories." Sehr seltsam.

Ich ziehe die andere vor weil ich höre: "To practice German I write stories." und "By writing stories, I practice German."


----------



## AGATHA2

herrkeinname said:


> Während ich mit dem zweiten Satz durchaus einverstanden bin, scheint mir der erste Vorschlag wegen der Schreibweise "durch Geschichten schreiben" falsch.


 
Na ja, ich würde mal sagen, falsch ist er nicht, aber natürlich nicht besonders elegant. Aber wenn man Anfänger in einer Sprache ist, freut man sich ja schon über einen einigermaßen richtigen Satz


----------



## AGATHA2

xBlackWolfx said:


> Ich habe nicht gern das Ersten Satz. Es ist mir...seltsam und ungeschickt. Ich höre: "I practice German inthat I write stories." Sehr seltsam.
> 
> Ich ziehe die andere vor weil ich höre: "To practice German I write stories." und "By writing stories, I practice German."


 
Das verstehe ich schon, aber wenn man immer in seiner Muttersprache denkt, kann man eine andere Sprache nie wirklich gut lernen. 
Der erste Satz ist stilistisch viel besser und auch gebräuchlicher. Sorry


----------



## herrkeinname

xBlackWolfx said:


> Ich habe nicht gern das Ersten Satz. Es ist mir...seltsam und ungeschickt. Ich höre: "I practice German inthat I write stories." Sehr seltsam.
> 
> Ich ziehe die andere vor weil ich höre: "To practice German I write stories." und "By writing stories, I practice German."


"Ich übe Deutsch, indem ich Geschichten schreibe" ist wohl die originalgetreuste Version.


----------



## herrkeinname

AGATHA2 said:


> Na ja, ich würde mal sagen, falsch ist er nicht, aber natürlich nicht besonders elegant. Aber wenn man Anfänger in einer Sprache ist, freut man sich ja schon über einen einigermaßen richtigen Satz


Wenn wir bei dieser Version bleiben wollen, müssen wir das Verb substantivieren, also sollte es "durch Geschichtenschreiben" heißen, oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch?


----------



## AGATHA2

herrkeinname said:


> Wenn wir bei dieser Version bleiben wollen, müssen wir das Verb substantivieren, also sollte es "durch Geschichtenschreiben" heißen, oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch?


 
Das ist so eine knifflige Frage zum Thema neue Rechtschreibung. Ich würde es trotz sinngemäßer Substantivierung trennen, also  "Geschichten schreiben".

Im übrigen würde ich "durch" in diesem Zusammenhang nicht verwenden, sondern entweder "beim" oder "indem", aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## toutey

AGATHA2 said:


> praktizieren ist leider kein Synonym von "to practice". "praktizieren" bedeutet "ausüben" zB: ein Arzt praktiziert
> 
> Aber "Ich übe Deutsch durch Geschichten schreiben" oder besser "Ich übe Deutsch durch das Schreiben von Geschichten" ist OK



Ach so! Danke. Ich wünsche, dass jemand mir früher so gesagt hätte.



AGATHA2 said:


> Aber "Ich übe Deutsch durch Geschichten schreiben" oder besser "Ich übe Deutsch durch das Schreiben von Geschichten" ist OK



Also, anstatt meines Satzes, werde ich mich denn an deinen Satz erinnern.


----------



## AGATHA2

toutey said:


> Also, anstatt meines Satzes, werde ich denn deinen Satz erinnern.


 
werde ich mir dann deinen Satz merken 

sich etwas merken
sich an etwas erinnern

Nicht verzweifeln, Deutsch ist eben eine ziemlich schwierige Sprache


----------



## GEmatt

Von allen Vorschlägen gefällt mir die indem-Version von Agatha2 am besten, als originalgetreuste Version, wie herrkeinname sagt.

So. Meine €0.02.


----------

